# Elite 7 Problems



## dbradley120 (May 24, 2014)

I have 2 ongoing issues with my Elite 7 HDI. The first is that it periodically looses satellite connection and I lose part of my trail while it reconnects. The other is that the depth goes to reading 1.5 -1.7 FOW. For the later, I have to shut down the unit and start it up again to get it to read properly. Neither terribly serious problems, but certainly frustrating.

Thanks in advance for your help.

DammitDave


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

make sure the unit has the most up to date software which can be found to download from lowrance.com. They fixed the bug for a bunch of issues in it


----------



## dbradley120 (May 24, 2014)

jcoholich said:


> make sure the unit has the most up to date software which can be found to download from lowrance.com. They fixed the bug for a bunch of issues in it


Thanks jcoholich; I'll check that out!


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Your welcome if that does not work please say something and I will try to get to the bottom of the issue


----------



## Jerry Franklin (Jul 9, 2015)

Have had mine for 2 years now and no problemsuch yet, this may help in future


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you get a Navionics chart for your unit you will need to upgrade it also so it can read SonarChart layer and it will also open the unit for recording sonar logs.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

I had the same problem with my Elite 7. I called Lowrance and the told me I needed to buy a point 1 antenna and NMEA 2000 starter kit and make sure I had the most current update. This worked but I was still pi$$ed I had to spend an additional $300 to make my unit work. 

Now I have to admit I do love the unit now with the antenna, I haven't had a single issue since


----------

